

Apple Posts Its Best Second Quarter Earnings Ever - yef
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/22/economy-be-damned-apple-posts-its-best-second-quarter-earnings-ever/

======
inconvenient
I'd love to hear the recession doom-and-gloomers explain this one.

~~~
jballanc
Apple has been smart and conservative in its investments, financial dealings,
and product development. They won't put out a netbook just because analysts
want them too and they won't cut prices just to increase market share.

The recession was caused by all those doing, pretty much, the exact opposite.

~~~
mlinsey
The recession was caused by netbook manufacturers and price-cutters?

~~~
jballanc
It was caused by people who were more interested in turning a profit then
producing a quality product. What do you think toxic assets are? They're just
the financial equivalent of a netbook...3-5 years out and they start falling
to pieces. The computer manufacturers are just smart enough not to guarantee
them for that long!

~~~
martythemaniak
netbooks are basic, entry-level products, much of what the banks did was
basically a scam. An equivalent would be the Chinese knockoffs like this one:
[http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2009/04/cect_m188_iphon...](http://www.ubergizmo.com/15/archives/2009/04/cect_m188_iphone_knockoff.html)

